

Pre-Beta seed funding sources? - coupleCare

Pre-Beta seed funding sources? Can anyone tell me of any outfits besides Y-Combinator, who provide seedfunding for startups that have everything together but the most important thing, their beta? We have for example: &#62; powerful concept/value proposition and huge potential blueOcean market &#62; great team &#62; clever powerful marketing and viral marketing strategy/tactics &#62; sufficient barriers to entry &#62; interested potential huge strategic consumer partners &#62;patentable inventions Please respond to Gary@OurCoupleSpace.com
======
matthewer
Your not going to want to hear this, but there are really no options. Your
best bet is to raise from friends and family. Maybe, maybe you could get lucky
and raise from a government grand or biz plan contest, but still unlikely. Get
something built, get users, then the funding should come (well at least a
little easier.)

~~~
c1sc0
wasn't there something kiva-like for startups? but I second the friends &
family suggestion. If all you need is a throwaway prototype / demo it is
amazing what you can get done for very little money & a little ingenuity these
days

